# The Painted Underground (Underground Heretic's Painting)



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I was reading The Wraithlord's thread about his Thousand Sons and decided to start my own. Hope you like it. Critiques, Commentary, Advice and any thing else is very welcome.

First my WIP Eldar Autarch on Jetbike, with a confused paint scheme





































My Vyper, first model on the Biel-Tan scheme I settled on.




























Guardians on Jetbikes, also confused.





































In my next post: Dark Angels Company Captain and Tau


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good, going to be one to follow. If you are planning on continuing this thread with all progress you make then let me know as it will be better placed in Ongoing Projects and I will move it over for you.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

that poor autarch has no arms.....good, nice clean paintjobs so far. I'd say you need to do some higlight work on the bikes and the guardians on the bikes and you'll be doin' pretty damn good....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice smooth clean paint job, next time I swing up to Indiana, I'll have to let you beat my arse! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Ongoing Projects at users request.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I'll be updating once or twice weekly, so I can keep the pics coming and models getting painted. Sorry to string you out, but just the company captain tonight. Little back story about the captain: I bought him when I was hoping to build Dark Angels, but Got up to my university and basically everyone else had some kind of marines, so I shelved them. I entered this guy into the Game Preserve Bloomington painting contest and won the amateur division.

Sorry about the blur.




































Saturday: Either Crisis Suits or Pathfinders


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

It's going rather slowly around here so I was wondering what you folks would like to see, I'm working on my Tau, but am almost out and am going into my Eldar stash. I have some Scorpions, Banshees, Jet Bikes and Reapers any requests?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Saturday 8 November 2008

Hope you've enjoyed the pics so far. I'm working on the pathfinders as we speak and don't yet have a pic of them or my last suit, but I do have two suits that I hope you will enjoy. These are my Elite choice suits, I might post my command squad later.

Oh, I just remembered this tidbit you might like. In my Tau, Catachan green represents a troops unit, Scab red either an elite unit or a shas'vre, Scorched Brown is heavy support, Vermin Brown is fast attack and white is either an HQ choice or a team leader.


































Wednesday: Either Pathfinders, Broadside or my Dark Reapers


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow they're all really good. I especially like the detail on the Autarchs face. You seem to have a lot of different models from different backgrounds, do you have a whole force of each?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got around 1700 pts. of Tau and was wanting to start the Dark Angels for fluff reasons (see my handle, love their story), but when I got up to my University, I found out that there was myself and only one other person not playing Space Marines. I loved the diversity of painting in the Eldar list and the challenge of getting them to work in time, also I wanted to get an army painted on a very high level. These are my newest models with the exception of the DA Captain.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope no one is disappointed, but I will try to get new pics up when it is Wednesday afternoon stateside, so tomorrow evening. Until then enjoy the rest.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

12 November 2008

Sorry about the delay, school can be really demanding. I've got pictures of my Broadside. I managed to get it from another Tau player at my LGS who was replacing his GW broadsides with Forge World Broadsides. Got it for ten dollars. Thanks Jeremy! With it and most of the others I've decided to try to keep it simple. Hope you enjoy.


































Saturday: Pathfinders


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like that Broadsuit, the colour scheme compliments the differing components beautifully. I'm not too sure about the sept colouring though, the yellow seems a little too harsh. All the same though, top job mate!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

If you liked Wraith's T.S. then you may also enjoy taking a look at his Tau:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20848&page=2


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good and awesome on the deal! Still looking forward to more stuff!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure what you were going for there Fist but you linked THIS log lol.


Under: diggin the Tau. The colour choices are very complimentary and work very well together. I would suggest some further highlights on them however, mainly to make them pop a bit more.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Not sure what you were going for there Fist but you linked THIS log lol.


That *IS* funny. It's the second time that I did that to Underground Heretic today!:laugh:

Let's try this again...,

Show us your army; Wraith's Tau


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. My LGC let out too late for me to get any good pictures taken. So here are my new Pathfinders, a day late. I tried to get the pants highlighted, but I don't think it came out too well. Had to move inside due to wind and cold. Hope you enjoy.










Blurry



























Wednesday: My new favorites, My Biel-Tan themed Jetbikes.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice, can't wait to see more :victory:


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

i see your like me (ive 3 armys using green as the main colour)
Good work tough


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Just barely Wednesday across the pond, but it's going up on time. Here are my new jetbikes, the troops for my forthcoming eldar warclub...I'll have a shot within a month I think. the vine patterns are really hard to see. I think the next shots are going back outside. What could be a better white background than snow? Thanks to Son of Horus, I finally have decent looking gemstones. Comment, critique and enjoy.

Both









Left

























And right

























Saturday: Hopefully something.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Short post tonight, folks. Finished my Autarch and am two models away from launching my Eldar. There won't be a post on Wednesday, being close to Thanksgiving, but I will try to have my Eldar army or at least something for you all next week.










See you Saturday.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good. A lot of creativity and originality in your army. Keep it upk:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry about the delay in posting. The last two weeks have been Hell Week and Finals Week at my university, respectively. Here's my Hammerhead as consolation. On the barrel I've written "Danger, Stand Back" and on the side doors, "For the Greater Good," in Tau (as supplied in the codex). This is also going to be my entry in the Themed Painting Contest.



















Don't know when I'll finish the full squad, but I will give out shots of my new fire warriors soon.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Looking hammerhead Underground, I suppose we can forgive you for taking time for exams and RL between paining and posting....but DONT let it happen again...

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good HU! I love the highlighting on it. YOur Autarch is stunning as well, I love your freehand work.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright Heretics, here's some shots of my latest squad of fire warriors. The bases are supposed to represent a mix of desert and light vegetation. The Shas'ui is still WIP, but I hope the white is decent. If you want to read about the sept, there is a link in my sig; just mouse over the name of the army 194th... Enjoy!


































and the Shas'ui


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still looking great and I dare say the paint on these look even crisper then the others! Awesome work!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Finished the Shas'ui! hope to have the rest of the squad done for my club on friday.


























See you Wednesday or sooner!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I never said which Wednesday so I guess I have an excuse. But I just took a stab at using Red Corsair's Realistic Snow method to base my Eldar. Here's a squad of my Dark Reapers with the snow and a few shots of the Exarch.


















































Any Comments or Criticism? I would really enjoy having someone offer advice on how I can improve.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Quick update: Working on a wraithguard troops unit for my Eldar. I'll try to post pics of the warlock soon, but he's not complete. I'm having a lot of trouble because I made some stupid decisions. I sprayed seven of my wraiths white, out in the sub freezing weather. Now I have to scrub off the primer and get a new toothbrush to do it. Simple Green helped take off the latex paint that was on when I got them. But hopefully, I'll be getting a large shipment of Tau to strip and repaint at my leisure and expand my army. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Everything is looking Great U.H!!! The chosen color scheme on the Tau Warriors looks very nice as well as that Sh..i..n...ing...spear... (cant remember what its called) its on page 3...

Regardless looks great!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Your Autarch looks fantastic - care to give a brief go over the colours and what not for it?

Your Tau look nice and crisp and even


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Vaz, thanks for the complements. You two Chaos. The bikes are guardians on jetbikes. If I remember right, the design on the autarch was a sort of layering I did. I penciled out the design and started building up with one color, a 1:1 of that and the next color, and repeated. The colors were scab red, mechrite red, Marcharius Solar orange, Iyanden Darkskin, bleached bone and skull white. It took a while, but the end product was worth it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Doing some nice work in here hoss, especially on that Hammerhead.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, these pics are old and the model is almost finished, but here are some WIP shots of a warlock for an up coming wraithguard troop squad. Hope you enjoy and will get the finished product to you within the next few days.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still looking good UH. I am stll keeping an eye out .


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Double feature today: Finished Warlock and WIP Scorpion.


















Scorpion for the Army Painting Contest


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright, new stuff. I ran these through Picassa 3 using the I'm feeling lucky button and I think the pictures improved. Admittedly, taking better pictures would help more, but that's later. So here is my entry in the Army Painting Challenge for February, a squad (or squid) of Striking Scorpions, including the current WIP one.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lovin the scorpions man! Nice to see a darker scheme for them than the usual ones. The member of the far seer council looks good too! I think a little highlighting on the raised edges would make him pop some more!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Getting better and better with every minis. Keep it up, those scorps are looking nice!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, sorry for not posting for over a month, haven't had a chance to take pics, so here's a lot of shots. Included: Entry for March Army Painting Challenge, finished squad of scorpions from February's APC, A building I'm working on to have some terrain, and the WIP pathfinders for March APC.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great man! I see you have some simple green work also in the back of your minis! I like the Tau, I love the orange on them! And can't wait to see the terrain!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks man! The simple green is part of Jaren's army that I bought from him. On the terrain, if anyone has played Left 4 Dead, I'll be making a red door that you can open or close to allow/disallow assaults. That game has made me loose so many painting hours. Thanks manic!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it. I like them a lot. Especially the Scorpions. Their updated models really make them look a lot better. You have done a great job with them!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Update! The eldar have become a Saim Hann style army with the appropriate color scheme. Test Jetbike, and WIPs of a Wave Serpent.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Your scorpions are exceptionalk: They really turned out. The jet bike and Falcon are looking good so far as well :victory:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The scorps looks great!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Since April is almost over I decided to post my March work. Bogged down in paper writing, but that's why I'm at university. Would have included a picture of my jetbike farseer converted from a High Elf Mage. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good progress and I like the freehand on the Falcon. Curious though, are you planing on adding some highlighting to it? With the uniformity of the colour it looks a little flat to me. Other than that it is really coming along. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure how to high light it. Right now it's just skull white on the red. I was considering putting a line of whiter around the whole design, but wasn't sure if that would make it look too big. I can get a better shot of it in the morning.

PS: Not painting related, but I finally ran my Tau as a mechanized army and managed to defeat a mechanized Khorne Army in five turns 7-2 in KP with a squad of havocs left on the board.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow. You've been practicing! This stuff is your best yet-- keep it up!

You could shade the white with a bit of grey-- like 80% white to 20% grey or something, just to help add a little definition and "unflatten" it. As for highlighting red, you ultimately have to decide whether you're going to go towards the orange kind of reds as you get lighter, or pink. A simple edge highlight of a reddish orange will define the armor plates a bit; or, you could use pink and feather the edge highlight in a bit for a softer, more washed-out look which tends to look sharp on wraithbone.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry for not posting in a while my camera died/was lost. Thanks to SoH for helping me get this shot during a battle that he won. The guys in robes are from my latest project, the better looking rhinos are SoH's.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's some improvised terrain and an extension of my Saim Hann list. I might just have enough to field the army. Now to dinner and spray painting.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Been working on a dreadnought, but only one arm has any real progress on it. I've been trying to learn NMM and was wondering what you guys thought of it. Sorry that it's so grainy.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice work here. Your freehand is good, as well as your Scorpions, ark Angels and that dread arm. You jetbikes were nice and smooth too, good job. Have some rep.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

CCW arm for the dreadnought and a Jetbike done. Hope to get the body of the dread and the rest of the tactical marines from the first squad. Sorry just posted the img code from photobucket, does anyone know how to shrink the photo displayed?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the dread arm looks amazing! and the freehand on the eldar bike looks like a transfer you are a inspiration


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah...the transfer is just painted over a little bit. I don't have the eye to keep a design like that. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a wip shot of my farseer's hood. I'm trying to make it look like NMM gold, but I'm not sure it's coming along too well. I should put on a few more layers then get the lightning done. Based the design off the Farseer rune from the Eldar codex. Hope you enjoy.
EDIT: finished it and am really proud of the design!


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

i would love to see the progress have made over all, if you can, i have been patiently watching this thread and love all you do, i know my tau went to a good home, (better then me at least).

-jaren


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the compliment Jaren. Here is a WIP of my Belial for my deathwing. I'm looking forward to painting the rest of the army. Sorry about the blur, still haven't figured out how to take better pictures.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Finally finished my counts-as-Belial! He's just Lysander with a few DA bits thrown on, but I think I got the paint down well enough. Hope you all enjoy.


----------

